# Formula for differences in dates with times



## Stef9910 (Dec 16, 2022)

Hello awesome forum,

I know this question is probably basic, but cannot work it out to give me the correct amount of days, hours and minutes.

I am trying to find the difference between the following,

8/11/2022  8:55:00 PM and 15/12/2022  2:02:00 PM

Manually I know the answer is 36 days 17 hours and 7 minutes

Please could you help me a formula?


----------



## Alex Blakenburg (Dec 16, 2022)

Give this a try:

Book2ABC1FromToResult28/11/2022 20:5515/12/2022 14:0236 Days 17 Hrs 7 MinsSheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaC2C2=INT(B2-A2) & " Days " & HOUR(B2-A2) & " Hrs " & MINUTE(B2-A2) & " Mins"


----------



## Stef9910 (Dec 16, 2022)

Thank you so much Alex,
Just what I needed, worked brilliantly,
Thank you
Stefan


----------



## Alex Blakenburg (Dec 16, 2022)

You're welcome. Glad I could help.


----------

